# MP20 placement help.



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Now that I finally have my light rail set up and installed thanks to a few people from here, it's. Ow time to fine tune something. I currently have 2 MP20's for my tank 48L x 24w x 16h. They are currently position on the sides on the tank pumping across one pump being a few inches lower than the other. Would this create sufficient flow for what I have in my tank? Right now I have 1 maxima clam, 1 RBTA, 2 clowns and 2 Chromis. I have them running at roughly 50% in reef crest mode. Is there a better place to pump the pumps for the clam and anemone? Lastly, is it possible for the pumps to be up too high for fish?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Alot of people prefer to have two powerheads facing eachother so that the currents hit eachother and create turbulence (similar to what happens in real waters) - This turbulence will cause random flows.

Both powerheads can still be setup with a 'random' mode so they are not always blasting 100% at eachother.

As for placement, I dont recall ever reading about ideal positions for fish... basically you dont want it high enough that it sucks in air (too close to surface) or too low that it blows away your sandbed. Other then that, its all about placement of your coral to ensure none of your 'low flow' corals are being blasted.

Ensure you have surface movement.... especially ensuring that surface 'scum' is being pushed into the overflow for filtration and not being pushed AWAY from the overflow due to your powerhead placement.

Ensure you have no dead spots in your tank that has no flow


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Coolguy1181 said:


> I currently have 2 MP20's for my tank 48L x 24w x 16h.


Thats a big tank for 2 MP-20s.

Because they're not the wireless models, they aren't going to be able to synch to create complimentary flow patterns, so you might as well have them both on reef random.

I actually wouldn't worry about surface turbulence. As long as a film isn't building up on the surface and your overflow is sufficient to skim the surface clean, it's doing all you need. Like Kweli said, make sure the flow patterns aren't preventing the skimming of the surface.

I have mine (MP40s) placed about 6" in from the top and side of the short panes (ends of the tank) so that they're not quite facing each other and create a sort of gyre like flow.


----------

